# ACS Assessment: Certification - OCP or MCSE(BI)



## s_j_1900 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am looking for information on 189 visa to Australia. 

For the ACS Assessment, which certification (if at all) would be helpful? 

1} Oracle Certified Professional. (OCP)

2} Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert, Business Intelligence (MCSE) 

Would either of the above be helpful for the ACS assessment? Which would be better choice? I have experience in both Oracle and SQL server..

If at all they are helpful, how much help would they be?

Thank you
s_j_1900


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

s_j_1900 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking for information on 189 visa to Australia.
> 
> ...



Nothing much of worth if you've a University conferred ICT Bachelor ... ACS is more willing to Match your job duties to their preferred list of duties for your chosen occupation.


----------



## s_j_1900 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Nothing much of worth if you've a University conferred ICT Bachelor ... ACS is more willing to Match your job duties to their preferred list of duties for your chosen occupation.


Hi Sunlight11,

Thank you for answering.

In case my 4 year Bachelor of Engineering Degree is not an ICT Major, will having a certification help?

If it does, which certification (OCP or MCSE) is more likely to help?

Thank you
s_j_1900


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

s_j_1900 said:


> Hi Sunlight11,
> 
> Thank you for answering.
> 
> ...


If your Bachelor is ICT Minor, it is still better than Certification cause Certifications will be regarded as Diploma\Advance Diploma AND will fetch you only 10 Points, But a Bachelor (Major/Minor) will fetch you 15 pts.

AQF bachelor level qualification will eclipse any kind of Vendor certifications.

Issue is, if your Bachelor is NOT AT ALL ICT related, having less that 20% ICT content (thus not even ICT Minor), then you may submit your certification to ACS and provided that you've 5 years of work experience, you should get positive assessment; enabling you to claim 10 points.

This guide has the list of Vendor certifications that are assessed by ACS and having any one of those will do.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## s_j_1900 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> If your Bachelor is ICT Minor, it is still better than Certification cause Certifications will be regarded as Diploma\Advance Diploma AND will fetch you only 10 Points, But a Bachelor (Major/Minor) will fetch you 15 pts.
> 
> AQF bachelor level qualification will eclipse any kind of Vendor certifications.
> 
> ...



Hi Sunlight11,

Thank you for answering my question.

s_j_1900


----------

